# my blue eyed monsters



## chance (May 19, 2011)

He scares everyone that sees him, but he is such a love bug! If you dare lay down on the ground with him he wants nothing more than to just sit on you and declare himself king of the hill.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Very unique! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutly stunning!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Both of your dogs are beautiful, and since I love blue eyes it makes them have a wow factor in my book. My shep/husky had blue eyes and they were gorgeous.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Something about the eyes. I love my Huskies blue eyes, and he uses them too...he gives that stare and looks into my soul. lol. Good looking boys your have there! My two favorite doggies!!! I have one of each too :wub:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Is the black one a GSD/husky mix? Blue eyes in a black face are so striking.


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

We had a DNA test done but the only convincing breeds were german shepherd and collie. As it turns out, I just recently spotted one of his brothers and the owner knew his parents. The mom was a GSD/wolf hybrid and the dad was a white pit mix.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Good Grief both dogs are awsome! The black with blue eyes is amazing especially that both eyes are same color. usually it's a mix.


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

He is only 12 months old right now. Do you guys think he will get much bigger?


----------

